# Blower ID



## alderman (Sep 28, 2018)

Found this Shindaiwa blower and made an offer of $85. 
When I went to pick it up, the owner said he was unable to get it started and I could have it for $50. 
When I got home, I replaced the fuel with some fresh mix, gave a couple pushes to the priming bulb and she coughed on the first pull and ran great on the third. 
There is no label on this one so I'm unsure what it is. 
I'm thinking an older model EB 630, but doesn't look exactly like the ones I have seen in pictures. Looks to be mid level in power. 
Any help with an ID would be appreciated


----------



## alderman (Sep 28, 2018)

Dummy me finally found the serial number and model number. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Conquistador3 (Sep 29, 2018)

There have been four different EB630 series. Serial # will tell you which one you have. 
The main differences between them are fan assembly and the crankcase.
Mercifully the carburetor is a Walbro and not one of those infernal Teikei's...


----------

